# My first build and post



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

So basically I have been looking around on this forum for a long time and trying to gather ideas and i have finally started my build. i just moved for Norfolk VA to Texas this week and for my birthday im starting this build. i dont plan on getting frogs untill my girlfriend moves down here mid spring. this gives me some time to build, plant, and seed this project. I cleaned out my old tank which is 37 gallons and i have started to build my false bottom and I am attemting a water feature. 

Here pics from before and of the egg crate monster that i have started to build. I am still brain storming and nothing is final except that I want utilize the round log. My idea that I want to build on is having the water flow from behind the log dwon into the front. Im thinking about moving the pool of water to the other side of the tank. Im also thinking about doing a little bit of a GS background to mount a few pots and fill in the space from the wall to the back of the log. I also plan to have a horizontal piece of wood as the seperater between the levels. I would love any ideas on how to make these ideas work. . A little about me... im transitioning from active duty to reserves for the Navy and I am a helicopter mechanic. That being said Im not an artist and my spelling is sad as well. My brain only understands things that can be fixed or smashed with a wrench.  So this build is very new for me. 
Also i have mounds of questions. Answers to any of these would be awesome 

Does GS have to be covered with silicone or is that only to make everything stick to it? 
How deep can the pool be in the corner?


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

one more thing i will be cutting the pvc that is full round when i know which direction i will go with the water. it is just in there for brainstorming.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

we ran a couple of tutorial videos, the silicone on the GS is generaly to make things stick to it though yes - check out these videos though to get a better idea Video Tutorials and please post more pics  builds shared are more fun!


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for that link. i have made some progress on the setup but nothing real exciting yet. finished the false bottom and just trying to work up the courage and find some free time to do the foam. is there something that looks better for the water freature than covering it with silicone and soil/rocks? i have seen this done and it does usually look good i'm just wondering.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

You can do the silicone w/soil on a water feature. I kind of like using rock and sands. Then you would have different textures/colors throughout the background and feature.


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

that is a good idea im gonna try that on a small spot and see if i can make it look good. i managed to get the gs background on last night. i think i am gonna lay it on its sides and add to the back ground some. i will try to post pics tonight but all i have to work with is my camera on my phone oh and tommorow i will be going to a reptile show to check out frogs and get an idea of what kind of frogs i wanna get. i have narrowed it down a little but im not positive yet.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah post pics, looks like it could be a pretty sweet viv


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok managed to get a little work done last two days despite fighting a stomach flu last week . I got the great stuff on and covered, but have to go back and cover some areas that did not get enough. Also i finished the top half of the water feature. Here are a few pictures with the phone and please let me know if there is a way i can formate the picture to look less squatty this tank is actually tall. 









tank with back ground, top half of water feature, and center log.









mock up of tank









riverbed


----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

It looks really good so far! What are you planning on putting inside of the round log?


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you. As far as the log I kinda want the inside of the log to still be able to be used by the frogs as kind of like a landing for them to be able to crawl on ad use the horizontal space so i have tinkered with the idea of golden moss like in this picture that i set up.










but I'm up to suggestions. I know that there are a lot of people that have been doing this a long time on this fourm that probably have seen some cool ideas.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like the background came together really well  glad you got over the flu, keep the updates comming its a nice tank!


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks everyone for the kind words and advice. well i got a little work done and thought that i would post another pic. i'm sorry that the pics are still crappy phone pics and i will post more when its done and i find my camera in all the unpacking. Now that i have the bottom of the tank in im starting to think that the water feature needs to go so that there will be more horizontal space for the frogs. what do you guys think? 









and the botom of the water feature is still curing (outside the tank) so that is why it looks like the water feature just dumps into the substrate. 
so i think that it is time to start pondering about frogs... sugestions? i love how Ranitomeya imitators look but it seems like the general feeling is dont keep thumbnails as first frogs?(i still dont understand why?) Are there any larger frogs that look similar?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

Thumbnails can be fine as first darts, so long as you do the proper research etc. The main thing with them is they are very very fast and small, and can get through very small gaps. lol A really good thumbnail to start with though would be vents, they're gorgeous little frogs and some varieties are really bold when kept in a group. 

Couple of suggestions for your viv, which is coming on lovely by the way. For the log, you could try pillow moss and maybe an epithytic fern, would look smashing. My other suggestion, lots more leaf litter, and I mean lots.  I am a huge fan of leaf litter, it looks great, is brilliant for springtails and woodlice and frogs absolutely love it! Throw in some creepers (I love various creeping ficus) and it looks really natural, and in my opinion better than carpets of moss. 

Ade


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have ended up doing a little bit of work on the tank. i still have to plant and seed it with some eats  for the frogs. also have to make a top and find a light. the only light that I have sitting around is my old reef tank light that is a 150wt mh. i feel like that would cook my plants and frogs. I have not done any research on that yet. im trying to find something a little smaller. Enough for the talking here is the pic. Let me know what you think. 








Oh ya as for frogs my girlfriend is flying down for the weekend and it just happens to be the same weekend that the reptile show is in town. The last one had a few venders with frogs so we are hoping to go there and look around and get more ideas for what to get.


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh! i forgot thank you Wolfenrook for the ideas i have been looking them up and once i find a light and lid then i will start planting this tank.


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

just a little update pic would love any comments positive or constructive.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks really nice. I am sure you have plans for covering the background.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, Ade, fancy bumping into you here! (<-- aka freshfish over on TFH )

If you haven't picked out a light fixture yet, Big Als Aquarium Supplies, Cheap Dog Supplies, Fish Supplies, Best Cat Toys is running a huge sale on the Coralife T5NO fixtures, one of those might work for this setup?


----------



## frugs (Oct 27, 2007)

I really do think you did a great job. Our first build turned into a second before we got it right good job


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

The tank looks great.

A few things I would like to add though. I would look into getting a few more Bromeliads because most frogs will utilize them. Even my Azureus climb occasionally into them and I have trouble finding them once that happens.

Second look into planting a begonia on the back wall with moss. I know it sounds dumb but if you can do it trust me you won't regret it. 

Third. I know you haven't decided on a frog but if I had that particular tank I would place either orange/yellow galacts, leucs, or even a pair of Bakhuis.

Orange Galact

Bakhuis

Leucs


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for looking and taking the time to respond to my questions

Freeradical53
Yes I do have plans for the back and i somewhat started today<--will see in my pic

lauraleellbp
Funny that you suggested that light because I have four of them on my 320 that I dont think anyone will miss one... guess i will have to try that out. 

frugs
Yes i have learned so much so far and i was telling my girlfriend that "on my next one..(fill in with idea) and she interupted with a very strong " next one?!?!" lol


VenomR00
think you so much for the ideas. As for the broms im actually planing on ripping so pups off my old brom at work. I have been waiting for the right time becuase that brom means a lot to me becuase I have had it since my Dads funeral. As for the begonia i went into the garage where my mom had left 2 dozen begonia to plant this weekend and I mounted one on the right side of the tank if you look close in the pic. I really like the frogs you suggested but i can not find the Orange Galact for sale anywhere does anything come to mind?


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh ya the fun stuff...
I added in 
Begonia
Philodendron
Ficus (fig Bellus)
African Violet


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

looking good! it makes me want to go start on a new tank...


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Job!!!
viv looks beautiful!


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have not posted for awhile because I'm waiting for some things to happen for the tank. I have started a ff culture and got a few broms and orchids mounted in the tank. I also ended up getting a duel t-5ho setup from my 320 freshwater setup  its a little bit too long for the tank but fit perfectly diagonally. i like it. I'm waiting for first few culture cycles and my glass top to come in. 


Next Step? Frogs? 
What do you guys think would be comfertabe in this tank if im wanting 2-4 frogs? I like Cobalts but seems like I will have an issue with the ladies not getting along? 
Is there anything that you see wrong with my set up before I get to excited about frogs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your good to go! You might want to get 1 or two more brims in there. As for frogs I think a group on anthonyi would look great! They would breed like crazy and daposit the tads in that really cool pond. Also you might see the male carrying 10 plus tads!

Good luck!


----------



## neonr0se (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great for your first viv! 
I have a tank thats about 33.66 gallons (18x18x24) and I plan on putting Cobalts in it. 
I was told that female issues might not happen if they're raised together but once they can be sexed its best to split them off into pairs or a trio (2 males and 1 female)


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you so much. I think I am gonna have to find a better long term group because I'm kinda topped out on tanks right now according to my girlfriend who asked me to teach her about keeping a snake. Interesting how that works lol so my last new tank is the proud owner of a green tree python that has been eating like a bottom less pit. Just in case your wondering this is her first snake not my first.
As for frogs I'm gonna keep reading I like the Epipedobates anthonyi and it seems from what little info I have found that they do ok in groups.


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks really good


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Got my frogs today along with some more broms and other goodies I ended deciding on P. Bicolor  they are enjoying the new place it seems  will try to make time to post pictures after work tomorrow.


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

so here are a few pics of the frogs and a little extra 
















































and a little something else that makes me smile


----------

